# Baling employees out of jail?



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok, maybe it is "slightly" different in the brewery business. My wife and I have had a very strong feeling about bailing emplyees out of jail. The answer was always a NO! Well are longest term employee, 3 years (we only be open 3 years) got busted. We don't think he is going anywhere, and has been a good employee. Bail is 5k with the bondsman wanting $775, we would just cosign on the 5k and he would has the 775...

He is a good (our best) employee, don't really care what he does outside of work. What have you all done in the past?

Howard


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Does this guy not have any one else that he can call?I would not chance it but if you do make sure he signs every thing that sayes it is a loan and that you will be deducting it from his pay and or he can pay with in a short period of time if he does not work for you any more.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Never*

 OK maybe never is hard to stick to but, BUSTED for what ( not that we need to know) but Drugs NEVER ----DUI , -Never, Theft-Never OK maybe never

"don't really care what he does outside of work" 

Sorry but it does mater to me if I'm the BOSS. What happens outside work can also happen at work so it's a very big deal to me.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Doesn't have family, and local jail is pretty crappy...piss on the floor.

This employee doesn't operate any dangerous equipment, he is our head waiter 

And as an employer if the employee does a great job and shows up on time every time and picks up extra slack, does it really matter what they do when they leave my premises?


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

I say bail him out and send him after the SOB that has your skidsteer


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Does it matter*

Yes, to me it does matter IMHO

"Doesn't have family, and local jail is pretty crappy...piss on the floor"

Yea, I feel for him but it depends on what he did, is it something you can say is a 1 time thing or is it something that's going to happen again.

You & your wife can make that choice but as you stated earlier -- 
"My wife and I have had a very strong feeling about bailing emplyees out of jail. The answer was always a NO! "


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I agree with Arc Burn.

Not really. I'd tread very carefully, especially if you're going to have to borrow the money. I've heard too many tales of woe where elderly (not meaning you are) lose their house because they put it up to get a relative out of jail. Then the little b... skips. You will lose your house. Bail Bondsmen are not forgiving or understanding, touchy-feely people, regardless of what that commercial says.

My philosophy is "You got yourself into this mess, you get yourself out".


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Well we let him stay.. we are in a bad enough financial bind right now as it is.... And it is easy to say, thats our policy.

I agree with Arc Burn the most 

Oh, he got caught cultivating marijuana (30 plants)


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

Well, odds are he'd only be able to keep working til the trial anyways. I imagine he'll be unable to come to work for a relatively significant period of time after that.


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

I think I would take one of those "get out of jail free cards" and put it on my desk.
When you hire someone tell them up front that if they get locked up, that is what they get from you, so don't ask.
It is a hard choice, but you are setting a presidence for the future. If you do it once you will be hit up again and again.


----------



## Temco (May 26, 2002)

Times must really be tuff in Colo. if your "best employee" you can find is also cultivating marijuana, especially a significant amount like that. I say the longer he sits in jail, the less likely he'll be to do it again. Just curious though.......where does he find the time to do both?


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Pretty common in Colorado, especially here in Leadville. Vail Resorts had to stop drug testing because the couldn't find enough employees. This is the 6th bust like this in a town of 3000 people in 2 months!

I will say that I don't condone, particpate or allow this behavior around me. Never have and Never will. 

It is amazing that I have a rule "no smoking pot in the building" and it has been broken. 2cnd rule is "Do not use my vegetables to make a pipe" Both have been broken too many times to count.


I can' tell you what it is like to own a business like this in "hippieville"

Howard


----------



## Temco (May 26, 2002)

I can understand the no smoking pot in the building rule but i'm a little confused about the vegetable pipe thing? Call me old fashioned but back in my day we made them out of the little carboard cylinder that holds toilet paper.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Had a friend along time ago who was very good at carving out potato's


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Any hard veggie/fruit, I have seen pears, apples and carrots. Only carrots at my place 

Remember that I am working with a different "type" of person. worked at one restaurant where the other cooks would do coke off the cutting board...

I don't like it, don't like being around it, but it is VERY common in the Food Service Biz.

Howard


----------

